# Simple red baby cardigan



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

I used 'Waterwheel 890' as a base for this. I used the same pattern stitch as in a lemon cardigan that I posted a few weeks age. In case anyone who did not see it and would like to try it, the pattern stitch is the easiest thing you could do - it's mostly stocking stitch over a 12 row repeat. For example on my right front excluding the front band I had 25 stitches to pattern and it went like this:-
ROW 1 KNIT
ROW 2 PURL
ROW 3 K3, SLIP 1 KW, TO LAST STITCH, K1
ROW 4 P1, SLIP 1 PW, PURL 3TO END
ROW 5 KNIT
ROW 6 PURL
ROW 7 KNIT
ROW 8 PURL
ROW 9 K1, SLIP 1 KW, K3, TO END
ROW 10 P3, SLIP 1 PW, TO LAST ST, P1
ROW 11 KNIT
ROW 12 PURL
On the left side, you would reverse the pattern - starting row 3 with K1 to make it look even. Pw and Kw are purlways and knitways.


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

Very sweet & a lovely stitch!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

A beautiful little sweater. Thanks for the pattern to go with it. I just love seeing what you do. The buttons really compliment this design.


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

Very pretty stitch and color. Your work is always impeccable.


----------



## Anrobertsn (Sep 23, 2014)

Beautiful sweater! I probably need more detail for actual sweater pattern but like it a lot!!!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

That is very pretty.


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

Lovely one this is Deegle - and cheerily bright!!!


----------



## Shellydee (Mar 30, 2016)

Love it!!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Lovely little cardigan! With all the "Christmas in July" going on right now, my first thought was this is perfect for the holidays!


----------



## Ginty (Apr 2, 2015)

Lovely little cardigan - thanks for sharing your stitch pattern.


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lovely stitches


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

That is so pretty.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

It is a lovely little cardi. What does KW mean? Knit wave?


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

knitteerli said:


> It is a lovely little cardi. What does KW mean? Knit wave?


Sorry, I thought I explained it, it means knit ways (wise)


----------



## choertt (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you for that stitch instruction. It's very effective in this little red sweater. Nice work.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

That is a beautiful sweater. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

Lovely pattern .I love all your creations.
If I make this cardigan in one piece till the arm hole will just continuing with pattern stitch be ok. Question sounds silly but I can't seem to get it.
Thanks


----------



## mcmanusp (Jan 11, 2016)

Lovely little cardigan!


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Lovely Baby Cardigan! :sm11:


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Very pretty.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Adorable sweater! I love your choice of buttons!


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

That is very elegant sweater. It’s gorgeous. Than you so so very much for the pattern!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Love the red...nice work! :sm24:


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## BJGrab (Sep 27, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## emsgram (Jan 27, 2018)

Anrobertsn said:


> Beautiful sweater! I probably need more detail for actual sweater pattern but like it a lot!!!


i agree id need more instructions to make this. although i love it.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Lovely Is this called chick stitch?


----------



## jeannesmom (May 27, 2016)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Your sweater is darling! Need more info like what size is the sweater shown?

Fiona. ????????????????????????


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Cheerful, bright & well made!????


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice and thank you


----------



## Chrisanne (Oct 21, 2016)

Great stitch. I love to see what you do each time with your Waterwheels pattern. Each one is interesting, great colours and buttons


----------



## shirl5557 (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice sweater. Looks like Christmas is coming


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Great sweater, as always.


----------



## Casper1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Great stitch and great sweater.


----------



## shirleyoboe (Feb 21, 2012)

Love it! You're so helpful to so many.....I think others will try something new to them because of your assistance! Thanks!


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Gorgeous :sm24:


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

Great work.


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

What a pretty little sweater, and the buttons are just perfect for it! Well done, you  Lynn


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful and the buttons are perfect


----------



## Phyllis Wright (Jun 4, 2012)

Great job, I really like this one.


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

Interesting stitch and a beautifully knitted cardigan.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

Love it and the red you chose is so nice and bright.


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Very Pretty!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Pretty cardigan.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------



## sue4235 (Jun 9, 2014)

Love that stitch xx


----------



## Butterfly 55 (Oct 7, 2015)

Beautiful work thanks for sharing your pattern


----------



## elenus (Mar 28, 2014)

Lovely ! I want to try it but I need some informations, if you please can help me:
- how long is on back from neck to bottom?
- how long is the sleeve from underarm to wrist?
- how much has in circumference?
Hope to get the answers.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely cardigan. :sm24:


----------



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Very cute little cardigan, looks great in red,thank you for sharing pattern.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Adorable little cardigan. :sm24:


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

elenus said:


> Lovely ! I want to try it but I need some informations, if you please can help me:
> - how long is on back from neck to bottom?
> - how long is the sleeve from underarm to wrist?
> - how much has in circumference?
> Hope to get the answers.


I knit the middle size - 16" chest.
From neck to bottom - 9"
Sleeve seam - 5"

Hood this helps.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

Fiona3 said:


> Your sweater is darling! Need more info like what size is the sweater shown?
> 
> Fiona. ????????????????????????


16" chest


----------



## elenus (Mar 28, 2014)

Deegle said:


> I knit the middle size - 16" chest.
> From neck to bottom - 9"
> Sleeve seam - 5"
> 
> Hood this helps.


Thank you. I think this measurements goes for a baby of 0-3 months old .


----------



## coogie (Dec 5, 2018)

Hi I'm new to this site could you please tell me where I can get the pattern for the lovely red cardigan would like to make it for my grandaughter thanks


----------



## Alayne (Apr 19, 2012)

Where can I get the original pattern please?


----------



## hazelt (Jan 14, 2019)

This is a lovely pattern, where can I get the pattern for it ? I’m in the UK


----------



## Alayne (Apr 19, 2012)

I love the basic pattern of this cardigan. Where can I purchase it please? Love all your variations.


----------



## CharlotteAnna (Aug 6, 2015)

Anne you keep excelling, your knitting is quite lovely,


----------



## knitting forfun (May 29, 2018)

Beautiful little sweater.


----------



## vicdeane (Apr 9, 2019)

Im new here. Where can i find the WAterwheel 890 pattern? 
thank you for your help.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

There's a download at the bottom of this page
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531978-5.html


----------



## kateislay (Apr 6, 2011)

Very effective thanks for sharing


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful little cardigan..lovely work and pattern. :sm24: :sm02:


----------

